# Please Help Us Find Suitable Golden for Daughter SD! Urgent Need!



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your family's difficulties, especially for your daughter's heartbreak. I wish you luck in getting your money returned, obviously I don't know the circumstances but I'm having a hard time imagining a Briard being suggested as a service dog and it makes me curious what kind of organization made this match for you. 

I'm thinking that you may want to start a new thread, rather than continuing the conversation on this thread. Are you able to give us information about your daughter's level of functioning and exactly what kind of 'service' the dog is supposed to perform? Mostly for comfort and company? Are you all experienced dog owners? Are you wanting to go with a private trainer this time or go through another organization? There are some other threads on this forum discussing some of these issues and the problems with trying to ask a breeder to produce a puppy to sell to you for therapy work. Depending on what exactly you are wanting the dog to be able to do, I can make some suggestions on who to talk to and maybe with a new thread someone else will see it and be able to provide more help.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I can recommend http://www.canineassistants.org in Milton, GA. There is a wait list, but there is no charge to the recipient, and it's based on need, not on time on the list. I volunteered with them for 12 years - and it's a wonderful organization. After I left (job relocation), Victoria Stilwell joined the Board of Directors.


----------



## Rach747 (May 18, 2018)

My daughter is high functioning, highly verbal and age 10- rising 5th grader. She is 5' tall and 100 lbs. She currently can walk our 9 year old Rhodesian mixes on her own (@65 lbs), so she is capable but I would act as primary handler for first year or so as she learns and gains confidence. The tasks the dog will be needed to perform are Deep Pressure, Touch, Alerting to Repetitive Behaviors and will act as a Social Bridge. The primary goal will be for it to attend middle school with her going into middle school in 2 years. She is absolutely devastated. She has had the hardest year of her life with so many things coming against her and she has waited so patiently. The organization that picked and placed the dog works EXCLUSIVELY with Briards. It is like I am watching her slip away into depression. She deserves a turn of good luck! We just finished closing a case of abuse by 2 teachers against our daughter 2 weeks ago and NOW THIS!


----------



## Rach747 (May 18, 2018)

This is the new thread, correct? Sorry. Can't figure out how to remove original quote.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Rach747 said:


> This is the new thread, correct? Sorry. Can't figure out how to remove original quote.


Yes and I removed your quote in your original post.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm sorry, it really sounds like you all have been through the ringer lately. 

Is there a reason that you aren't going to wait for another Briard from them? It seems like that would help reduce your wait time rather than wait on a new puppy to grow up. If they are properly socializing and training their dogs it's surprising that they didn't catch this in advance. Have you considered the possibility that the problem lies with the 9 year old Rhodesian Mixes you already have in your home - are they littermates you've had since they were puppies? You may have a problem bringing any dog into your home.

I don't know of any breeders who breed strictly for service dog candidates. You might try making a list of breeders from the following threads and contacting them to explain your story. The thing is to ask if they are planning a litter that they think might produce a puppy with the kind of temperament you're going to need. Reputable hobby breeders are generally breeding for themselves or for a nice pet litter. The kind of calmness and tolerance you're looking for is something that no one can really guarantee in an 8 week old puppy. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-puppy/445937-information-breeders-sc-nc.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...r-puppy/481842-2018-florida-breeder-list.html 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...r-puppy/483394-2018-midwest-breeder-list.html

Atlanta Golden Retriever Club, Inc.

Tarheel Golden Retriever Club

Sandlapper Golden Retriever Club - Dedicated to the Golden Retriever Breed - Southeast Golden Retriever Club

These are regional clubs who might be helpful with knowing who has a litter planned for this summer.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

How old was the Briard? What were her aggressive actions?

I’ve never heard of a Briard used as a service dog either. Heavily coated herding breed wouldn’t be my first thought for a service dog but I did find an organization that uses them exclusively.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

What organization did you use? Ry-Con? (I'm guessing based on a quick google).

The reason why I'm asking is that I agree with the others that I've never heard of Briards being used as service dogs. They are great dogs, but not at all for the very green owner. 

Type of organization I know of which is highly respected over here is Paws with a Cause - and I used to know somebody who would foster service puppies and do all the training with them for the organization. They use goldens and labs... 

Other thing to throw out there.... if your kid is getting bullied in school, hold the school accountable for that bullying. There should be zero tolerance. Give them hell for your kid's sake.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

I know several people that have been raising puppies for service organizations for over 15 years unfortunately many of them do not end up passing. They may start off well as puppies but things happen over the course of training that can determine that they are not a good fit for the type of work you are going to need. A great many end up suitable for being pets only, not a bad thing but not what you need and its risky to try a puppy on your own as your daughter my end up with a loving pet but not one she can take to school causing another setback. I know how hard it is for children with Autism to deal with major changes like this. I would definitely be trying to find a service organization that you can work with or that can better guide you in the search for a temperamentally correct puppy or perhaps an older puppy or young dog. The training is pretty intensive and requires a ton of time and commitment over a long period of time most don't get their final testing till they are closer to two. Also goldens are known to be slow to mentally mature about 3-4 years is not uncommon.


----------



## Rach747 (May 18, 2018)

"Have you considered the possibility that the problem lies with the 9 year old Rhodesian Mixes you already have in your home - are they litter mates you've had since they were puppies? You may have a problem bringing any dog into your home."


Although our 9 year old dogs are litter-mates, they were rescued over a year apart. One was just left in a kennel for over a year. They have welcomed many dogs into our home and with this one, they actually showed great deference. One was laying down and one was sitting when this new dog charged in through the open front door (we had not invited in --- the leash got away from us-- totally our fault). She went right after my female with hip issues. Maybe she sensed that she has arthritis, I don't know. I have posted videos for trainers to view and they said my dogs gave all the proper signals of welcoming-- lowering and turning their heads, wagging their tails, moving slowly, giving space, etc... Anyway, we were prepared to work through discord within the home, as we understand pack formation and the need to determine alpha whenever there is a change. The issue was with public access. The dog that had been trained for public access was charging other dogs and handlers in stores. This is not safe.


----------

